# Hey 👋



## Redlikesfun (12 mo ago)

Just wanted to say hi 👋 and that I’m so glad to be a member of this forum 😊 after finally getting my dream car 🥰….a beautiful sexy blue Audi TT 3.2 V6 💙 I’m so happy! I have wanted one for years!! 🥳


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Welcome to the forum red, pics are always welcome


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi, Welcome  Enjoy


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Redlikesfun (12 mo ago)

Delta4 said:


> Welcome to the forum red, pics are always welcome


Thank you, I will add some 😊


----------



## Redlikesfun (12 mo ago)

Molinos said:


> Hi, Welcome  Enjoy


Thank you, I certainly am so far 😊


----------



## Redlikesfun (12 mo ago)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
> Hoggy.


Thank you 😊


----------



## Redlikesfun (12 mo ago)

Isn’t she beautiful?! 🥰


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

What a beauty! Welcome and congrats


----------

